# Audi Navigation PLUS - SD Card slots, Format?



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Question, does the Nav Plus system have the 2 SD card slots behind the display (as on the S3), and if so, does it support wma format to play back?

Jae


----------



## tt-tony (May 6, 2002)

Yes, 2 SD card slots behind SatNav+.

Will only play MP3 format (not WMA). Format to FAT32, then there is a maximum of about 500 tracks/card, so no point in buying very large capacity cards.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Thanks for that. Bums, Windows Media Player formats them to WMA when sync'ing to SD, and I cannot override that.

2GB should be fine though, just bought 2 of them.

Jae


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Perfect solution Jae. 4 month on, 2 x 2Gb cards and I have still not used my Ipod adaptor.


----------



## philhumphrey (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi,

How about the card speed?

I'm looking at a 4gb 150x SD (as they've got cheaper recently)

Can anyone tell me if they've had any problems with slower cards (e.g. reading speed, playback etc.) as the 60x and below are still somewhat cheaper.

Thanks.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Single speed 2gb is fine. No need for any higher speed for playback, but granted, loading songs on will be quicker. 4gb may be too big as you only get 512 files and folders on each card max and at 192kbps that almost fills a card. Unless you want a very high bit rate anything over 2gb is pointless.

These....

http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/110443

....are cheap as chips an work perfectly.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Do the track names show on the MMI?


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

jampott said:


> Do the track names show on the MMI?


Yup if they have id3 tags


----------



## tt-tony (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Do the track names show on the MMI?


Track names also show on top line of DIS, except when cruise control is on - then DIS readjusts itself to show only "MP3" (no track names) but displays cruise control speed setting.


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

I use 2 x 4Gb cards. No problems at all, though it takes a little while for them to initialize when you first insert them. Instant access after that.

Also, if you create multiple folders (e.g. to represent the albums) to put the MP3 tracks in, then a you can search by album after pressing the RETURN button.


----------



## philhumphrey (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback.

I've just ordered a PQI 150x 4gb: cheapest one i've ever seen - 35 CHF (round about Â£15!)

I would have gone for a slower one, but this offer was too good to pass up, i'll let you know how it works when it arrives.

Cheers,

Phil.


----------



## Graeme (Jul 7, 2007)

I finally picked up my TTC yesterday and the sun is still shining so this will be a quick post. 

I loaded a SD card into the NavPlus, set display to track name, rather than filename. I have artist/album folders so pressing return brought up the list of artists, from which I could choose album. So far, so good.

The problem is with the track listing. When it plays a track the title is preceded with a 'Ã¿'. I'm assuming it's something to do with a dodgy character in the ID tag, but it is fine on the card, and on my computer.

I'm using a Mac, and a program called Thrupp.

Has anyone had any similar experience and been able to sort it out?

Thanks in advance... I won't be back for a few hours to read the replies!


----------



## philhumphrey (Aug 7, 2006)

It's probably advisable to make a playlist (m3u file) for each album, and put them all in the root directory.

If you set the Nav+ to read playlists, that will work fine.

I have a list for artists (all albums) seperate albums and all music on the SD cards, this works fine.

512 object limit on the cards (files & folders) and the Nav+ will accept 320 Kbps mp3s.

So although you can't fill the card up with hundreds upon hundreds of files (well no more than 500) you can replace all the lower sampled files with 320Kpbs's to use the space, and increase the sound quality.

Hope this helps, but incase of anything else, you can check navplus.us, it's a complete site dedicated to audi nav systems.

Cheers,

Phil.


----------



## fire_storm (Jun 10, 2003)

I am having problems with my SD cards in the nav system of my S4. Say i copy and paste 5 albums on to one card they all show as being on the card. However when playing back in the car some of the albums are missing and other albums have missing tracks.

Can anyone tell me where I am going wrong?

thanks


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

fire_storm said:


> I am having problems with my SD cards in the nav system of my S4. Say i copy and paste 5 albums on to one card they all show as being on the card. However when playing back in the car some of the albums are missing and other albums have missing tracks.
> 
> Can anyone tell me where I am going wrong?
> 
> thanks


Could be the software version in the RNS-E. Older versions do not support certain characters in the MP3 title, so the RNS-E ignores the tracks. Try obtaining the latest software version (0600) which does support this feature. To test my theory, try editng your track titles and remove characters such as commas, brackets etc.


----------



## fire_storm (Jun 10, 2003)

Thanks, that seams to be exactly what it is. removed commas etc, and sure enough the track appeared. How do obtain the latest software.


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

fire_storm said:


> Thanks, that seams to be exactly what it is. removed commas etc, and sure enough the track appeared. How do obtain the latest software.


Try one of the trusted sellers on the nav plus forum www.navplus.us . I got mine from [email protected][dartmouth] - he is in the US, but he sells the western europe DVDs which are SW version 0600. They are high quality copies, but work just fine.


----------

